# Is Sydney Morning Herald a good newspaper to subscribe for stock investors?



## helpme (3 March 2017)

I am keen to invest more into the Australian stock market. I am looking for newspapers to read to keep myself informed of opportunities and risks. Looking around, it seems Sydney Morning Herald(SMH) is a good choice. I would like to ask the experienced folks here if they agree with my choice. Are there alternatives to SMH? Which newspapers do you read assuming you are an Australian stock investor?


----------



## galumay (3 March 2017)

helpme said:


> Which newspapers do you read assuming you are an Australian stock investor?




Probably not the answer you are looking for, but no newspaper in Australia adds anything to my research and analysis for investing in the ASX. 

I would invert the question and ask you, how do you think reading what any newspaper reports will inform you of opportunities and risks as a share investor?

Note - quite a lot of what appears in the SMH as financial journalism is actually spam from advertisers like Motley Fools, Fairfax deliberatley mislead readers with these 'infommercials'.


----------



## skc (3 March 2017)

helpme said:


> Are there alternatives to SMH? Which newspapers do you read assuming you are an Australian stock investor?




If I was to nominate one single source, then The Financial Review is probably the best one. SMH is probably a distance second.


----------



## Quant (4 March 2017)

This a very handy chrome extension to get around that pesky problem of 'paying'  FWIW

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...op?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-dialog


----------



## galumay (4 March 2017)

Quant said:


> This a very handy chrome extension to get around that pesky problem of 'paying'  FWIW
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...op?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-dialog




Doesnt work for AFR though and all the Fairfax rags can be bypassed just by opening a private browsing window in any browser.


----------



## Quant (4 March 2017)

galumay said:


> Doesnt work for AFR though and all the Fairfax rags can be bypassed just by opening a private browsing window in any browser.



Oh well dont use it then  , some may find it useful and thats all that matters  , ease is a good thing , click and read  ..   anyway thanks for that


----------



## galumay (5 March 2017)

Agreed, I was simply giving some extra info about the limited use of the extension and pointing out an easier option for Fairfax sites. The more info the better, surely?


----------



## Muschu (6 March 2017)

galumay said:


> Doesnt work for AFR though and all the Fairfax rags can be bypassed just by opening a private browsing window in any browser.




This sounds useful even though I don't actually get it    Got a very brief guide for dummies and time to do so please g?


----------

